
Show HN: Share many links? We made it better with highlights - eishaysmith
http://blog.kifi.com/do-you-share-lots-of-links-we-do-too-and-we-made-it-better/
======
mraison
Software engineer at Kifi here. We've been working on this product for a year
now, and are all very excited about how it's taking shape. We're of course
extremely interested in any feedback you may have!

[http://www.kifi.com](http://www.kifi.com)

and of course:
[http://www.42go.com/join_us.html](http://www.42go.com/join_us.html) (FortyTwo
is the company behind Kifi)

~~~
jacobwcarlson
Sorry to use HN for this, but how in the hell does one delete a "Keep"? I've
been trying for 5 minutes to delete the samples and can't figure it out.

~~~
mraison
On [http://www.kifi.com](http://www.kifi.com) you can select a Keep an on the
right hand side you'll see a button to "Unkeep".
[http://bit.ly/1kNnQpg](http://bit.ly/1kNnQpg)

Also if you are on a page that you want to unkeep, you can click to unkeep
from the keeper tile.

You can also unkeep when you are on the page, by clicking on the keeper in the
lower right hand corner.

~~~
jacobwcarlson
Got it, thanks! I was confused as you couldn't unkeep after selecting a bunch
of keeps at once. No one should ever design UX around me, as I'm weird, but
something to perhaps keep in mind.

~~~
mraison
No you're right, that was a bit confusing - it should be fixed now :) Thanks
for the feedback!

------
caio1982
Really nice service, I'd like to use it. The support page says a few things
about importing, but what about exporting? Not sure whether I overlooked it or
not.

~~~
atto
Yep, we're building that, it will be out with the site redesign coming out in
the next couple weeks. Until then, if you'd like an export, contact support
and we can send you a standard bookmark export file.

~~~
caio1982
Thanks! I'll keep an eye on it :-)

------
jlarocco
"Think about it. In order to share a webpage, you’ve got to open an email,
copy and paste the link, and write out some sort of explanation to the
recipient letting them know what the link is about. And if you want to point
them to a specific section of the article or page you have to copy and paste
those sections."

Does anybody share links via email any more? Wouldn't 99.9% of the population
use facebook, twitter or pintrest?

~~~
JenG24
Using Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest usually means you are broadcasting
content you want everyone to see and like.

When you want a more contextual and relevant conversation with an individual
or group, or you want to annotate with highlights on a page, we believe Kifi
is a great solution.

------
ameister14
I just signed up to this and tested it out, and I have to say, it's awesome.

I've used Dragdis for some of my bookmarking before, but the sharing ability
coupled with the independent conversations linked to what I share makes this
really neat.

I like the fact that it's linked to email because I see myself using this with
colleagues or a few select friends at a time, not sharing blindly.

What are the limits for email sends on this? Is it managed by my provider?

~~~
atto
(I work on Kifi)

Right now the email limits are very loose. Legitimate usage won't run into
anything. We're sending the emails ourselves, from a custom address for each
link. When they reply, you get the reply instantly inside Kifi. When you send
a link on Kifi, you'll be able to preview exactly what was emailed.

~~~
ameister14
So, right now I have to install the extension in order to use it, correct?

Is there a plan to create an embedded widget that I can use to share content
without the full functionality of the extension?

I can see immediate applications as regards Pinterest, by the way. I just
tested it out, and if you share a pin using Pinterest's system you get in your
email a red button that you need to click to see whatever was shared.

Using your system, I can share whatever the hell I want and don't have to
redirect people to Pinterest in order to see it. Plus, I can have a private
email conversation with people about what I sent them without being
redirected. Nice. There are a lot of content partner applications as well; I
think you guys are on to something with this.

~~~
atto
Yep, right now the extension is required. We're talking about future plans for
people who like some of our features, but not everything — we want to be as
unobtrusive as possible.

Our primary goal is to enable people to keep and collaborate content easier
than before. In addition to discussions, we have a full-text search engine
that incorporates into Google results, showing links you've kept if they're
relevant to your search. From that standpoint, we're a "much better
bookmarking platform". Over time, we'll be helping people discover interesting
content, too.

This email-a-page feature is actually just our newest, and isn't the core of
the product. However, it looks like many people really like this, stand alone.
I'll bring this up with product, and see if we can come to something that will
meet your needs. In a perfect world, would you like a more minimalistic
extension that JUST did this, a bookmarklet, or something else? We want to be
the easiest way to share and collaborate about content with others.

------
arjie
I looked at the website but it's not clear to me what this looks like to the
Kifi-non-user I email something to. I don't feel like signing up just to find
that out.

Does it look like the picture on the right? If so, it'd be clearer if the
Gmail framing were present there too. Does it just become a link to a kifi
page?

~~~
JenG24
Great point! Here is what the full email looks like
[http://bit.ly/1l8XJOi](http://bit.ly/1l8XJOi)

And yes! If you send this to a Kifi-non user they will get the experience that
you see in the picture on the right. The image, title, and source directly to
the 3rd party site you shared - not to Kifi.com.

~~~
arjie
Awesome! Thanks for sharing this with me. Looks great.

~~~
JenG24
Glad you like it! Thanks for replying and let us know what your friends think
about it :)

------
krmmalik
Very much what i've been looking/waiting for but how does it handle things
when i share the link to a mailing list like a yahoo group for example?

~~~
leogrim
As long as discuss@kifi.com is allowed to post to that group, it will work.

